# Religion? Your Beliefs?



## OnTarget324 (Nov 8, 2012)

Soo.. Yea pretty much what the title says. 
I've been going to a Catholic school from since I started until now (Im a freshman in highschool) so I've always had religion class.
Now I'm not here to say there is no god, and I'm not here to listen to why I should believe in your god. It's more of a, why do you believe in god? If you do. Did something specific happen?
I've went through a lot with my family and I'm a recovering self harmer, so I feel as if there is a God, that he hasn't given me a reason to believe so. I've put a lot of thought into this whole god thing, so please don't say I'm an immature child that can't choose her religious beliefs.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, Hmmmm... I tried to quote a piece of your post, didn't work for some reason.. As far as your feeling that God has given you little reason to believe in him goes I can give you many. Look around you.. All of nature shouts God Exists..  Concerning your problems in your life being a reason to wonder if God exists goes... God gives us all free choice. Good things happen, bad things happen. People shout "if there is a GOD why does he let this atrocities happen?" It is because we all have free choice to be who we wish to be, whether we believe in him or not.. Because he has given us a most precious gift, that of salvation thru his sons death on the cross. We can accept that gift or not.. The world has good people and bad people. Nature throws natural disasters as well. How we handle all that happens is more important that what happens to us. Make sense?? 

Quote:I've went through a lot with my family and I'm a recovering self harmer, so I feel as if there is a God, that he hasn't given me a reason to believe so. I've put a lot of thought into this whole god thing, endQuote


​


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't believe, and I quit when I was in the 2nd grade. Nothing really momentous happened. I just thought it was a made up story and no one is going to convince me otherwise. I've held the same beliefs for probably 14 years now. I've gone to churches as social events but in the end, when you die, you die. I think people believe death is too final, and want to believe in something more because that scares them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I went to pariochial schools for a few years-I found it hard to believe if you weren't of a certain religion, you would be damned. I'm not happy being alive but the thought of Hades, scares me, so I'm still breathing.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Cacowgirl said:


> I went to pariochial schools for a few years-I found it hard to believe if you weren't of a certain religion, you would be damned. I'm not happy being alive but the thought of Hades, scares me, so I'm still breathing.


So you're saying that the only reason you haven't committed suicide is because you're scared you'll go to hades?

I think you should perhaps talk to someone and seek help for the thoughts of suicide.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm a 'christian' though I rarely just go out and tell people that. Our faith has been so screwed up by people who call themselves christians but act without thinking that I am almost ashamed to call myself a christian. 

Rather, I'm a Christ follower  I'm not lutheran or catholic or presbyterian or methodist. I believe in the God of the bible. Why? Definitely not just because my family is christian. None of my family is christian. I decided for myself what was true and I honestly believe that Jesus is the one and only way to escape hell. However, I DON'T believe that my faith in God is supposed to just 'keep me out of hell' and act like some kind of messed up fire insurance. The reason that I believe in God is because he shows himself in every aspect of my life. There is no way that I could possibly not believe in him.

Does that mean that my life is perfect? Ofcourse not. There are times when my life is bleak and feels worthless. I don't pretend to have the 'ideal life'. My family is poor, my father an addict, my mother practically nonexistant. However, I dont let that define me. Being a christian has helped me realize that I am worth something. I'm not just some circumstantial 'oops' factor in a world that was made accidentally by spontaneous space combustion. I am a life that has a purpose and that is loved. 

Without becoming a christian, I would have traveled down the wrong path a long time ago. I have multiple learning disabilities as well as physical illnesses that hinder me from 'normal' learning and 'normal' life in many ways. Through my God though I have learned to exist with these problems and to not let them define who I am. God isn't a crutch to me, or insurance or just a 'just in case' type of thing. He is what I live for and what I will die for


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am a Christian and I am proud of it. Like every single person that walks this planet, I am a work in progress. I make mistakes and try to learn from them. I of course have moments of doubt but there was no doubt when I went through Cancer that there was someone, much bigger then myself leading the way through it. Yes, I believe. 

I am so thankful to have all the gifts that God has given me. A warm bed to sleep in, a roof over my head. Animals to love etc... So many joyous things to be thankful for.


----------

